# for all those that have oi'd me lol and Jon an Luce



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

some pics of havoc exploring his new home this morning


----------



## sinni (May 2, 2008)

well u got it at long last u iz 1 nutter av u bin sprayed yet ows it gettin on with ur muts


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeps finally got him lol been waiting long enough haha 

yeah gonna be a slow process with the dogs but they know they have to be gentle the smaller ones are fine just the bigger ones get a bit excited but its just the excitement of a new animal lol they are getting used to him now :lol2:

he didnt spray me but he sprayed in his cage one of the dogs kicked the side of his cage which made him jump lol but to be honest i couldnt smell owt really :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

He is just munching on his dinner now lol 

he is the messiest eater ever and boy can he put some food away the lil fatty :lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww

Hes great Hun


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

oh yes he sure is such a lil cutey though at the moment he is covered in tuna and cottage cheese :lol2:


----------



## Angelica (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice and stinky then,hahahha!!
Whats next on your list,lmao!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL and this is wat a mess he makes when eating :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Angelica said:


> Nice and stinky then,hahahha!!
> Whats next on your list,lmao!


he dont really smell that bad lol not even when he sprayed 

i dunno yet will have to wait and see :lol2:


----------



## Angelica (Jul 7, 2005)

lol,i bet your lad is loving ain't he,something new and 'weird' to tell his friends about,lol!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah he does lol he gave him his ball to play with earlier bless him 

he said gawd mum aint he a messy eater he's messier than i was when i was a baby :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww
is he hand tame em?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

he is still a lil jumpy but very tame he is at this moment trying to climb my leg to pinch my spicey tomato crisps the lil monkey lol


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww
Cant wait to meat him hun and have a spare cage if we need to keep him safe


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Faith said:


> Awwwwwwwwww
> Cant wait to meat him hun and have a spare cage if we need to keep him safe


will bring his lovely pink carry bag too lol 

he is sat having a cuddle with me :flrt:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

*Havoc*

i was sooo tempted to sneak him out the shop when i was cuddling him :lol2: he is soooooo adorable and cuddly good luck with him :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL i would have hunted you down :lol2:

he is a gorgas lil man with a right personality lol love the lil monkey to bits aint only got him home last night lol


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

He's gorgeous Emma!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

thankyou katie :flrt:

he sure is a handsome lil fella :flrt:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Stunning little fellow you have there Em big congrats hunny on his arriving


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fankooo em have been so excited about getting him here for ages :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

hi, glad hes settling in for you... you would have known if he had properly sprayed, it was prob more of a check out what i can do back off lol... yeah he is very tame because we handled him daily, like all skunks untill its drilled into him, fingers are food! lol, and im still very jealous of your pink bag!

keep us updated and we'll see u at the weekend...

Lucy and Jon x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> hi, glad hes settling in for you... you would have known if he had properly sprayed, it was prob more of a check out what i can do back off lol... yeah he is very tame because we handled him daily, like all skunks untill its drilled into him, fingers are food! lol, and im still very jealous of your pink bag!
> 
> keep us updated and we'll see u at the weekend...
> 
> Lucy and Jon x


 
he is hillaious luce lol he just had a right stomping session at me earlier cos i brought his supper in :lol2: he deffo aint lost his appitite at all :lol2:

my sister bought me the pink bag lol for the persian :lol2:

i know cant wait to see lil bam at the weekend again :flrt: she deffo keeps him inline :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

He's a good looking boy Emma, good luck with him you are going to have lots of fun. Oh and....Welcome to the dark side


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> He's a good looking boy Emma, good luck with him you are going to have lots of fun. Oh and....Welcome to the dark side


 
LOL i was waiting for that :lol2:

though you so know im gonna end up being a bigger pain than normal pm'in you all the time now he is actually here :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

I no lol, im glad they like each other and that hes not lost his more than healty appetite... haha he make as much mess as last night???! bam ran in there this morning and cleared up all that was left lol, cleaned the carpet clear for me tho! 
after seeing your pictures up of havoc i told jon off for having NO pictures of her on the computer!

x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwwww lol tell him to get some pics of her on the puter :lol2:

my gawd yeah he eats in his cage lol(so dogs cant nick his food) and smears it allover and all over him lol he still had brekki on his nose at dinner time :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh Emma hes gorgeous. Steve wants to know when we can meet him:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

you know your welcome to pop by anytime shell you know that : victory:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

hes gorgeous emma:flrt::flrt:


keep us updated with piccies


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

deffo will do: victory:

Oh he has got a bad habbit of bam lol he is a beer monster too :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

aww he's a stunner :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you 
he is booked into the vets tomorrow been and registered him today so going to cha about his jabs and claws and such : victory:


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Ah congrats he looks lovely, how old is he? Im a newby skunk owner too ( 4 weeks) and am still taking it slow with the dogs. 1 is as good as gold but the other still wants to eat George bless.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

tillie said:


> Ah congrats he looks lovely, how old is he? Im a newby skunk owner too ( 4 weeks) and am still taking it slow with the dogs. 1 is as good as gold but the other still wants to eat George bless.


 
He is nearly 12 weeks old or just gone 

mine are pretty well behaved to say their breeds lol 

i just have to watch the bigger ones with him as they can get a lil too excited 

but last night they were all laid down and havoc was prancing about everywhere they just laid an watched him :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol hey! you saying bam has bad habits?! haha saying that, i went in the lounge a min ago and there was beer spilt all over the floor! and she looovvvvees magnums!!! esp the sticks lol.. shes here now nibbling on jon and eating flys... she cant decide which she prefers...

so hows havoc? is he loving his new home?! 
xxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

OMG Luce he has been so funny tonight even though he is sulking cos i flead him lol 

he is getting so brave with the dogs now haha he ran up earlier and bit qannik (the pups) bum twice lol i couldnt tell him off for laffing he then ran over and was wrestling with marnis tail :lol2:

the dogs are brill just lay there and watch him haha


----------

